# Good News & Nice Things - Day 1 - New Moderator!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm going to post something happy and positive every day this week :bounce:

Today I'd like to get the ball rolling by announcing @DiggyV as the first of our new Moderators.

DiggyV was nominated by existing members and received strong support from the Mods as well.

I think he'll be a great addition to the team and helping push the board forwards.

Welcome DiggyV!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> I'm going to post something happy and positive every day this week :bounce:
> 
> Today I'd like to get the ball rolling by announcing @DiggyV as the first of our new Moderators.
> 
> ...


great choice, very knowledgeable on fat burners and a nice guy.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

shows how much attention i pay i thought he was a mod already haha


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Grats Diggy


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Excellent choice! :thumb:


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Well done @DiggyV mate........


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> shows how much attention i pay i thought he was a mod already haha


Well done diggy.  couldn't think of anyone better.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Good choice


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Definitely a fabulous choice  Well done @DiggyV x


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, very much appreciated. Bit of a shock, but will be giving it the attention and respect that is due.

Unmarked tenners in plain brown wrappers care of my offshore bank account please...

:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

He's a top bloke aswell .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Well done, our paths haven't really crossed yet and I plan to keep i that way now you are a mod


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Welcome mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

nice


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good call


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Congratulations :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome buddy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Awesome to have you with us


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations @DiggyV ... great choice!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Congratulations mate. Not spoke to doggy personally but seems a real nice guy.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Congratulations Diggy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Congratulations mate. Not spoke to doggy personally but seems a real nice guy.


He helps a lot of ppl behind the scenes m8 for nothing in return. Genuine guy, hard to come by these days.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Congratulations diggy, fine man for the job


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> He helps a lot of ppl behind the scenes m8 for nothing in return. Genuine guy, hard to come by these days.


Have to agree. I don't know all that has gone on recently and am sorry to see several of the guys that have been banned leave the forum.

However, I do know that DiggyV is an excellent choice as the new mod :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Grats Diggy, cherish that pic where you still have hair on your head mate. a few months modding gen con and that will all be gone :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno mate...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

well done diggy. great choice


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gese @Diggy as a mod is there no depths this forum wont stoop to 

well done lover you will do bloomin great bro X


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

All the best Diggy.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Am so pleased Diggy is going to mod, he's a top guy and very smart... he'll bring a lot to the role and UKM benefits from him being there.

Congrat's Diggy


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Congratulations good to see


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

congratulations how many more new mods will we be getting an will they be named this week its hard to keep up with whats going on here at the moment


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

cypssk said:


> congratulations how many more new mods will we be getting an will they be named this week its hard to keep up with whats going on here at the moment


There's at least 2 more names to come...

Tomorrows announcement is going to be about something else though


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Congratulation @DiggyV excellent choice for MOD!

Extents knowledgable and always helped me out when asked even before being a MOD

yay :clap:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Congrats diggy :thumb:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Congratulations @Diggy :beer:


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Great choice is Diggy, I've read a lot of his indepth reviews ect in the past which helped me a lot at the time.

Congrats.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Good call, good man too.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations @DiggyV


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Congratulations DiggyV......good choice.......and a hug to LeighL too. X


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done Digs:thumbup1: Top man and an excellent choice for mod.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats @DiggyV


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@DiggyV excellent choice. Very knowledgeable and level headed. :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done and congrats pal


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Well done and congrats pal


Cheers big man


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Well done diggy! Congratulations! :beer:


----------

